# NHL 2013-14 Thread / All NHL topics and NHL Center ICE



## la24philly

Hi, welcome to the new NHL Thread for the new season 2013-14 all topics reguarding NHL, or hockey, anything NHL center ice, NHL GameCenter Live, etc.

post here and will have fun, and we get a full season yay, Lots of stuff happening. We will have 5 outdoor games this year, and olympics.


----------



## boukengreen

heard reports nhl is looking to expand to seattle for 14-15 where else might they expand to get to 32


----------



## RasputinAXP

Vegas. They need to add to the West to balance out the East.

That said, I think it's ridiculous that they didn't contract or move certain teams.


----------



## Lord Vader

They need to branch out to Houston just so I can see my 2013 STANLEY CUP CHAMPION CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS visit. With the Aeros having fled to Des Moines, hockey is nonexistent down here.

BTW, the title of this thread should be edited to reflect the Blackhawks likely to win the Cup in 2014. :raspberry


----------



## Laxguy

Some days I still find it strange to find hockey in cities where there's never been a natural ice rink, and never will....Now, you go to your original eight, and you'll find some ice, all right!

GO SHARKS! Though the 'Hawks were my first team, then the Bruins, then the Rangers....(I root, root, root for the home team....


----------



## la24philly

well now with the re alignment there are 16 east teams 14 west, so rather do whats right and contract 2, the NHL is going to add 2, the 2 cities seattle and kansas city, I'm not sure kansas city could support it, but they already have a new state of the art arena ready, Sprint Center was build several years ago, they built it to then hope an NHL or NBA or both come, so will see.

Chris something last name put out about 300m and the rest being paid by seattle tax payers to build a new arena, the plan is they have to add both and NHL and NBA team, so seattle is almost a lock for an NHL team, they are trying to get the kings from NBA but so far are remaning in sacramento so I could see the bucks next on the list.


----------



## trh

Laxguy said:


> ..Now, you go to your original eight, and you'll find some ice, all right!


I've never heard of the Original Eight. Before the Original Six (1942-1967), there were ten teams in the the NHL, but I can't think of a time when there was eight.


----------



## Laxguy

Well, just a few hours before signing teams 9 and 10!  I must have mixed up Pac 8 with them, but, yes, six. Chicago, Boston, NY, Montreal, Tranna, and Detroit.


----------



## JimmyKat

Any one have any luck getting a discount with the NHL renewal this year?


----------



## trh

I called several weeks ago (before the season schedule was even announced).

The CSR had no information about NHL CI (or hockey for that matter. She tried to tell me it is too early to call because the season doesn't even start until January, but "the pricing last year was $60.").


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Lets hope the Seattle team gets on Root Sports and not CSN-NW.


----------



## la24philly

Sixers Owner Josh Harris and his group are planning to Buy the New Jersey Devils. The current owner just missed a payment and the NHL was planning on taking control of the devils, but bettman says a sale could be imminent and a new owner could emerge soon.

http://www.csnphilly.com/basketball-...other-entities



> Sixers majority owner Joshua Harris and his investment group are considering the purchase of another professional sports franchise.
> 
> On Wednesday, Fox 29's Howard Eskin tweeted:
> 
> "‪#sixers owners hve more going than finding HC. Highly placed sources tell me Owner Josh Harris and his group bidding on ‪#NJ Devils purchase"
> 
> Multiple sources with knowledge of the situation confirmed Eskin's report, but they also indicated that Harris's group has considered purchasing one of at least three different sports-related entities. The Devils are among those potential investments. Harris's group, which includes former Sixers CEO Adam Aaron, is believed to be relatively small, but the acquisition team working on its behalf is at least 12 people deep.
> 
> According to Forbes, Harris is worth $2.1 billion. In 2011, he and the current Sixers ownership group bought the team for a reported $287 million. As of January 2013, Forbes valued the Sixers at $418 million.


----------



## la24philly

Here are some more links, I'll try and find some tweets as to what the NHL is actually planning

http://www.libertyballers.com/2013/8/7/4599572/report-joshua-harris-sixers-bidding-to-buy-new-jersey-devils


----------



## la24philly

Hey, there is a report out that Vanderbeek is out, NHL took over the team after he failed to make his first payment. Can't find any links, but all over the twittersphere.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/mikeozan...evils-looming/

Forbes: NHL to take over Devils; $230M in debt and team owner Jeff Vanderbeek missed the first payment on a recently restructured bank loan

https://twitter.com/EricOnSportsLaw/...77290127265794

here are some new tweets i found



> Rich Chere ‏@Ledger_NJDevils 1m
> Devils will apparently be sold within the next few days.
> 
> Rich Chere ‏@Ledger_NJDevils 9m
> Gary Bettman says the NHL will not take over the Devils, as reports suggest.
> 
> Forbes..... Wrong again, im in shock (not really)
> 
> Tom Gulitti ‏@TGfireandice 12m
> Gary Bettman says report NHL has plans to take over Devils is inaccurate.


----------



## bnwrx

Got my bill in the mail today. It stated that my auto-renew price for NHL CenterIce would be 4 payments at $39.99 or $160. Their website still does not show any price for CenterIce. Seems a little high for 1st full season back. Thought they might try luring more people with a more special price. Oh well........


----------



## Lord Vader

Thankfully, the *2013 STANLEY CUP CHAMPION CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS* are on Comcast Sports Chicago (665) for almost all of their games, with the rest on WGN and NBC, so the CI package for me would be a waste of money.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Lord Vader said:


> Thankfully, the *2013 STANLEY CUP CHAMPION CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS* are on Comcast Sports Chicago (665) for almost all of their games, with the rest on WGN and NBC, so the CI package for me would be a waste of money.


If you are not in Chicago area are you will not get the games on CSN with out NHL CI. also WGN games are only on WGN 9 not wgn america.


----------



## Lord Vader

I get the games on CSN. Every one of them.


----------



## trh

Lord Vader said:


> I get the games on CSN. Every one of them.


Through DirecTV?


----------



## Lord Vader

Of course.


----------



## Laxguy

Wouldn't it make tons of sense to have your location noted in your avatar box when talking about regional matters? 
Please? It takes only a minute.


----------



## stoutman

Does anybody know the status of Center Ice contract between Directv and NHL?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sigma1914

Lord Vader said:


> Thankfully, the *2013 STANLEY CUP CHAMPION CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS* are on Comcast Sports Chicago (665) for almost all of their games, with the rest on WGN and NBC, so the CI package for me would be a waste of money.





JoeTheDragon said:


> If you are not in Chicago area are you will not get the games on CSN with out NHL CI. also WGN games are only on WGN 9 not wgn america.





Lord Vader said:


> I get the games on CSN. Every one of them.





trh said:


> Through DirecTV?





Lord Vader said:


> Of course.


All while living in the Houston DMA? Interesting and illegal.


----------



## Lord Vader

I never said anything about doing something illegal. Do not infer that which I do not imply.


----------



## Laxguy

I imply nothing, but do ask: how do you manage to do that?


----------



## Lord Vader

Technology--ain't it grand?


----------



## sigma1914

Lord Vader said:


> I never said anything about doing something illegal. Do not infer that which I do not imply.


You're in Houston's DMA, watching games on CSN Chicago without CI on DirecTV. Seems legit. :grin:


----------



## Lord Vader

Oh, everything's legit, I assure you. Technology is wonderful.


----------



## Laxguy

So, will you share what's going on, or play games?


----------



## sigma1914

Maybe a Slingbox. But, that'd mean he's not watching it on his DirecTV system in his residence.


----------



## Lord Vader

It's amazing what one very superlong coax cable can do.


----------



## slapshot1959

Laxguy said:


> So, will you share what's going on, or play games?


So maybe he has a buddy's or relatives extra receiver, that lives in Chicago down there with him. If both have Directv, (only way it would work anyway) what's the harm? They are both paying for the service, so no one is "stealing" anything.
I have no idea, just speculating and not implying that's what's going on. For me, I could care less.

Go Hawks!!


----------



## Lord Vader

That might not be illegal, per se, but it's a violation of the TOS, and something I do not do. 

Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## trh

slapshot1959 said:


> So maybe he has a buddy's or relatives extra receiver, that lives in Chicago down there with him. If both have Directv, (only way it would work anyway) what's the harm? They are both paying for the service, so no one is "stealing" anything.
> I have no idea, just speculating and not implying that's what's going on. For me, I could care less.
> 
> Go Hawks!!


*IF* that is what he is doing, then he or his relatives would be violating the DirecTV TOS which says you have to keep them informed where their receivers are located. They would also be violating the NHLs (and possibly other professional sports) contracts with DirecTV. For someone in TX to watch an out-of-market, non-national game, they have to buy that sports package. So they would be stealing services.


----------



## Lord Vader

Did you not read my post above yours? 

BTW, do you recall why one should never assume? 

Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## slapshot1959

I see.
Like I said I don't know.
But aren't you allowed to have 2 locations on your account? I.E. a summer home or winter home you can take a receiver with you? Or an RV? Or is that something that was changed with Directv?

I remember inquiring about this like 8-9 years ago, when I had a condo in FL and just wanted to take a receiver with me when I was there. At that time they said it was totally ok. Though I decided not to (there was no where to put a dish) it seemed possible. And if in this case if you had Center Ice then it would be totally legal?


----------



## trh

Lord Vader said:


> Did you not read my post above yours?
> 
> BTW, do you recall why one should never assume?
> 
> Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


You're the one making assumptions, not me.


----------



## Lord Vader

Uh, no; YOU'RE the one making assumptions via your comments above.


----------



## Lord Vader

slapshot1959 said:


> I see.
> Like I said I don't know.
> But aren't you allowed to have 2 locations on your account? I.E. a summer home or winter home you can take a receiver with you? Or an RV? Or is that something that was changed with Directv?
> 
> I remember inquiring about this like 8-9 years ago, when I had a condo in FL and just wanted to take a receiver with me when I was there. At that time they said it was totally ok. Though I decided not to (there was no where to put a dish) it seemed possible. And if in this case if you had Center Ice then it would be totally legal?


If you have two locations, I believe one is supposed to contact DirecTV to tell them when you're in one area or another. It's the ole vacation home location scenario.

I do have 2 legitimate, separate accounts, though, because of living in 2 places. I did this because of your aforementioned supposition and because of the TOS requirements. Plus, it made it easier to deal with each city's respective local channels. Having one location switched on then another switched off and back and forth was a big pain and messed with preset recordings.


----------



## steve_launch

Back to the actual topic of the thread... I see NHL Gamecenter is now listed as $149.99 for the season (which includes a $10 discount until 10/31/13).


----------



## dhkinil

steve_launch said:


> Back to the actual topic of the thread... I see NHL Gamecenter is now listed as $149.99 for the season (which includes a $10 discount until 10/31/13).


And, at least on my Apple TV, if you choose to watch a game on Game Center after the fact, like lets say you have a life and go out and want to watch when you come home, you see the score. Kind of silly? Nest çe pas?


----------



## steve_launch

dhkinil said:


> And, at least on my Apple TV, if you choose to watch a game on Game Center after the fact, like lets say you have a life and go out and want to watch when you come home, you see the score. Kind of silly? Nest çe pas?


They've solved that problem on Roku and Xbox (the two platforms I have tried). There is an easy option to hide the scores. Granted, there are a couple of things that can still leak through (such as the auto-highlight window on the Xbox app that starts showing highlights of the night's games as soon as you log in), but you can easily learn to watch out for those pitfalls to keep yourself in the dark about the score.

The bigger issue for me is that the replays are often not available until multiple hours after the game ends. That drives me nuts when a game finishes at 7PM, and I get home from work and want to start it at 8PM, only to find no reply available yet. Often the replays don't come online until 11 or midnight..


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I would still like to see a mix channel.


----------



## Lord Vader

The *2013 STANLEY CUP CHAMPION CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS* will be featured on 12 nationally televised games.


----------



## sigma1914

If anyone subscribes to Game Center, please inbox me. I can't discuss it here.


----------



## Lord Vader

sigma1914 said:


> If anyone subscribes to Game Center, please inbox me. I can't discuss it here.


 :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## trh

Lord Vader said:


> The *2013 STANLEY CUP CHAMPION CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS* will be featured on 12 nationally televised games.


So is Detroit.

And it looks like the Penguins are on NBC or NBCSN 17 times. Even though the Trib said teams can't be on NBC or NBCSN more than 12 times.


----------



## Lord Vader

No one cares about those two pathetic teams.


----------



## la24philly

Directv customers : Directv has updated their site. They are now taking NHL Center ice orders online. just go on http://www.directv.com/sports/nhl

price is either 1 payment 159.96 or 4 payments 39.99.

I'm actually a bid suprised to see it at 160. I thought it be closer to 180. That's about 6.15 a week for the package and they advertised about 40 games a week which would be just under .16 cents a game. So I'm not complaining. So I wasted no time. I purchased the 1 payment option and I wont have to worry about it.

Training camps open 2nd week september, Preseason starts sept 15.


----------



## jheda

nvm


----------



## RACJ2

la24philly said:


> Directv customers : Directv has updated their site. They are now taking NHL Center ice orders online. just go on http://www.directv.com/sports/nhl
> 
> price is either 1 payment 159.96 or 4 payments 39.99.
> 
> I'm actually a bid suprised to see it at 160. I thought it be closer to 180. That's about 6.15 a week for the package and they advertised about 40 games a week which would be just under .16 cents a game. So I'm not complaining. So I wasted no time. I purchased the 1 payment option and I wont have to worry about it.
> 
> Training camps open 2nd week september, Preseason starts sept 15.


Actually preseason starts today, 9/14. The first game is on NHLN, Jets vs Capitals and then your Flyers preseason starts on 9/15 against the Leafs. That game is on NHLN Alt channel 215-1.


----------



## Lord Vader

So I record an NHL Network showing of "Raise the Cup: the 2010 Stanley Cup Finals Game 6". This was the game between the Blackhawks and Flyers where the Hawks won the Cup with an OT goal by Patrick Kane. I set it to record with a 60-minute extension. The game gets to OT, and it's a few minutes into OT when suddenly, in the middle of a play, a long commercial break comes in. When the 5-minute break is over, they're showing a special on some L.A. Kings player! They never finished the damn Stanley Cup game!

*IDIOTS!!!* :flaiming


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Theres hockey on! Its back!!


----------



## trh

Where does Grapes get his clothes?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

trh said:


> Where does Grapes get his clothes?


Custom made?


----------



## djnaldo

or Goodwill. :rotfl:


----------



## dhkinil

TheRatPatrol said:


> Custom made?


custom made at goodwill?


----------



## trh

Winter Classic 2015 hosted by the Washington Capitals?


----------



## bnwrx

Does anybody have a link to a downloadable, full NHL schedule? Can't believe it is so hard to find. Been Googling for a while...... :bang


----------



## trh

They only post it by teams. I have a combined .ics file of all the games though.


----------



## Spoonman27

trh said:


> Where does Grapes get his clothes?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFPuMzza9hk


----------



## trh

I would have guessed that the 'designer' for Don Cherry's jackets was blind. And i never would have guessed where the material came from (or purpose). (I don't want to spoil it for others).

Thanks for the video. He certainly is a character.


----------



## steve_launch

Can someone who has NHL GameCenter Live this season tell me how long the replays have been taking to be posted after games? In previous years, it used to take up to 4 hours for the full replay to show up. Has this gotten any better so far this season?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

For those of you in Arizona, this is in addition to the coverage on FSN-AZ.

_Phoenix Coyotes reach TV agreement with 3TV_
http://www.azcentral.com/sports/coyotes/articles/20131007phoenix-coyotes-television-agreement-3TV-CW6.html?sf18108126=1&nclick_check=1


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Was surprised to see an early game on today (Detroit/Boston) then I realized its Columbus Day.


----------

